# Plastic structural shapes



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm needing some plastic structural shapes in styrene or ABS for a new project I got in mind... I've been 
thru the Evergreen an Plastruct catalogs and can't find anything close to what I'll need, is there anybody 
else out there worth checking out for this kind of thing ???
Tnx, Paul R...


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know of any other styrene companies other then Evergreen or Plastruct. What exactly are you looking for? 

Craig


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Get a 3D printer


----------

